# Mac reconditionné ?



## lanceloth (23 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Une petite question me trottait dans la tête: 

Qu'elle est la différence entre un Macbook et un Macbook reconditionné et pourquoi une tel différence de prix ?

Merci ! ^^


----------



## claudde (23 Janvier 2009)

c'est une occasion, sans doute çà.


----------



## lanceloth (23 Janvier 2009)

Ah. :/ MAis c'est fiable ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2009)

une question me trotte dans la tête  , comme ca 
pourquoi créer encore un sujet sur cette question évoquée souvent?

( il y a même un sujet actif avec le même titre   ou presque)
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-reconditonnes-questions-250703.html

plus tous les autres


----------

